# No funciona shutdown, reinicio desde el servidor X

## papu

hola, tengo un problema con kde4.6.x  bajo X los botones de : shutdown, reinicio, supensión no responden, antes de logearme con kdm si funcionan correctamente, he de usar la consola para ello.

tengo otra partición  con gnome y ahi todo va bien..

Os dejo información de mi sistema a ver si me ayudáis a solucionarlo, no se si es algun tema del polkit, upower, consolekit ...

```
eix -I --only-names polkit

kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules

sys-auth/polkit

sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent

sys-auth/polkit-qt
```

 *Quote:*   

>  #ls /var/lib/polkit-1/*/* 
> 
> /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d:
> 
> /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/20-org.d:
> ...

 

```
 # eselect rc show --all

Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

  alsasound                 [started]

  bootmisc                  [started]

  consolefont               [started]

  device-mapper             [started]

  fsck                      [started]

  hostname                  [started]

  hwclock                   [started]

  keymaps                   [started]

  localmount                [started]

  lvm                       [started]

  modules                   [started]

  mtab                      [started]

  procfs                    [started]

  root                      [started]

  swap                      [started]

  sysctl                    [started]

  termencoding              [started]

  udev-postmount            [started]

  urandom                   [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

  consolekit                [started]

  cupsd                     [started]

  dbus                      [started]

  fcron                     [started]

  local                     [started]

  netif.eth0                [started]

  netmount                  [started]

  ntpd                      [started]

  syslog-ng                 [started]

  xdm                       [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "shutdown"

  killprocs                 [stopped]

  mount-ro                  [stopped]

  savecache                 [stopped]

  udev-save                 [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "sysinit"

  devfs                     [started]

  dmesg                     [started]

  netif.lo                  [started]

  udev-mount                [started]

  udevd                     [started]
```

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.2 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.38-rc7-git2 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

saludos, adéu.

----------

